# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم الكاتيل سوفت ويير(alcatel Software) تم الرد اضافة العربية  ot 710

## التازي

السلام اود اضافة اللغة العربية او الفرنسية الى الكاتيل ot  710  ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## sab_bane

السلام عليكم  
ما هي البوكسات التي تعمل عليها

----------


## التازي

لا اتوفر على بوكسات .هل البوكس ضروري

----------


## sab_bane

عند وجود البوكسات تكون الأمور بسيطة لاكن بدونها الأمورالمعقدة قليلا لدا أنصحك أن تاخد هاتفك إلى متخصص

----------

